# Protein Skimmer



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone can give me some insight to this skimmer, good? bad?

Saline Solutions Hooked On Protein Skimmer 30. Want to start a small reef tank soon (10-15 gal). 

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Skip the skimmer, go for weekly 10 - 20% water changes with SW made with RO/DI water.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Skip the skimmer, go for weekly 10 - 20% water changes with SW made with RO/DI water.


I see, so no need the skimmer. Thanks!

Now to the powerhead and lighting


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can take the money saved on the skimmer to get good lighting. IMO in a nano-reef lighting is the real key piece of equipment.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You can take the money saved on the skimmer to get good lighting. IMO in a nano-reef lighting is the real key piece of equipment.


sounds good and a regular HOB filter is fine?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You don't even really need a HOB "refugium". You might want one to run media (carbon, GFO(phosphate lowering media), or just filter floss), but it's not necessary.

You can run a tank off of 3 pieces of equipment: lights, powerhead(s) and a heater. I have a 15g that runs off of those three, and nothing more (well, two powerheads, but you get the idea ) and I have a pair of clowns that breeds regularly, and flourishing corals and an anemone that the clowns live in too.


----------



## Salty1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ameekplec is correct, for a small nano set-up, no skimmer should be used. It would eliminate all possible food supplies within your water. Spend your money on good lighting and power heads--> then enjoy.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the helpful information. That will save me time and a bit of $$.

I will look into a good lighting system then. Any suggestions?

Also, just want to mention I want a reef tank with no fish except for maybe a few cleaner shrimp and such.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wow, I've been thinking about a sw nano tank, better watch this thread  that and a huge tank with Aros and sting rays like the one in dragon king but the nano thing probably more feasible.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did y'all read the nano article? http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482

What size tank are you using (dimensions?) - this will either open up or limit your choices depending on the technology you want to use.

My suggestion is to use a 24" tank (ie, 24 x 12 x 12 for a 15g). That way you can use standard 24" (22") T5HO bulbs which are easy to find. With the small sizes of nanos, if you use a metal halide, you generally will need a chiller or you will cook your tank. PCs are not very strong and more expensive to replace than T5HO. LEDs are very nice, but the initial outlay for a quality premade fixture is pretty high.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hey cyrus, what do you think about this kind of tanks: http://stores.ebay.com/Advance-Acrylics


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> hey cyrus, what do you think about this kind of tanks: http://stores.ebay.com/Advance-Acrylics


Not bad but I don't buy things online


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Not bad but I don't buy things online


how come? no worry its safe...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> how come? no worry its safe...


You can call me old fashion but I like to buy things I can see in person


----------

